# Finaly got my work area finished.



## shoebiedoo (Jan 23, 2012)

Spent my vacation remodeling the my "Winery". My wife laughed the other day when we hired a "Handy Man" to wire some outside lights. She said is was fun to watch someone who actually knew what they were doing . I did, however, accomplish this having only spent money on a sink, 2 metal shelves and 1 sheet of plywood. everything else was modified from something I already had on hand.

I did steal some Ideas from a couple people. The Wine racks were the best idea. I had 3 10'X 1' OSB shelves and a TON of little 2X4 pieces parts. they made excellent Hobo racks  My wife always calls me nuts for reading forums but I got most of my ideas from here. 

Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 23, 2012)

Very nice! You know probably 75% of our member's would die for that space and shop you made.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 23, 2012)

Great job there. Tell her to be patient with you. She will love the rewards later.
P.S. I love the editing reason. Not true, but hilarious. I feel like that all the time.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree nice job there my friend!


----------



## harleydmn (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks real good, wish I had that much room


----------



## Flem (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks real nice, Shoebiedoo!!


----------



## Dugger (Jan 23, 2012)

Very nice, lots of room to work.
I see that you have paint cans in the area and I have read that sharp odours from paint thinners, etc. can affect wine that is ageing nearby. I don't know how true it is but it is something to consider in storage areas; I try to keep mine well separated.


----------



## saddlebronze (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice work! If the wine comes out as well, she will come around.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice job on the wine area, Steve. You will love the sink. Is that a chest freezer I see in the picture? Plan on using it for cold stabilization?


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jan 23, 2012)

Dugger, those cans are empty (dried up) and going to the garbage. We're just waiting till springs so we can let them "air out" so it's not considered hazmat. 

The wife, on the other hand, LOVE the EP Aussie Chard I made and has made it the staple she compares all Chards to. So far the most expensive bottle it's gone up against is Pennfolds Chardonnay Bin XX (cant remember the number) and it has come out on top. We have some 350ml's of Cake Bread Chard but she won't go there. I would recommend that kit to anyone!! I have 2 more of them on the shelve next to the freezer (and I've been put on notice, it's for FOOD only  )

Rocky, the sink is a god send. Sure saves a lot of trips upstairs 
I have the "Allinone" on the shelve above all the carboys and there's plenty of room for racking so (as Steve put it) NO MORE LIFTING FULL CARBOYS 

Now I can start making wine again. I'm out of Chard 

I like Bananas


----------



## robie (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking good! It's your work area, not hers!!!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jan 23, 2012)

robie said:


> Looking good! It's your work area, not hers!!!



Yeah, but the freezer was there 1st


----------



## robie (Jan 23, 2012)

shoebiedoo said:


> Yeah, but the freezer was there 1st



Yah, I was just joking, anyway, cause if Moma ain't happy, no body is going to be happy.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jan 23, 2012)

robie said:


> Yah, I was just joking, anyway, cause if Moma ain't happy, no body is going to be happy.



I here ya on that one!!!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jan 23, 2012)

*Update*

Another idea was used. We had a bag of old cloths to go to the Good Will and so we found a bunch of hoodies and sweatshirts. My wife made a bunch of Carboy hoodies 

Thanks Mn Wine maker


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 23, 2012)

Those are too cool!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 23, 2012)

Who is that masked man?..................


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jan 23, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Who is that masked man?..................



THE MASKED AVENGER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

